# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Huisdieren krijgen steeds meer menselijke kwalen - Artikel

## Leontien

*Huisdieren krijgen steeds meer aandoeningen, die overeen komen met de kwalen van hun baasjes. Zwaarlijvigheid of obesitas was bijvoorbeeld 25 jaar geleden nog vrijwel onbekend onder honden en katten, maar wordt nu een ware epidemie. En net als bij mensen zorgt het overgewicht voor ziektes als diabetes en vaatklachten.* 

Volgens Hendriks behandelen mensen hun huisdier steeds meer als zichzelf. 
Honden en katten krijgen hapjes tussendoor met veel zetmeel. Sommige dieren eten zelfs zoveel lekkers dat zij vegetariër of zelfs veganist worden, omdat ze geen zin meer hebben in vlees. Vlees eten behoort tot de natuur van die dieren. 

Baasjes willen hun huisdier graag verwennen met gevarieerde voeding, aldus Hendriks. De huisdiervoedingsindustrie vaart daar wel bij. Voor huisdierenvoeding ofwel petfood betaalt een dierenbezitter zes tot dertig keer zoveel als voor het voer voor landbouwhuisdieren. Het enorme prijsverschil laat zich maar voor een deel verklaren door hogere productiekosten. 

Driekwart van alle petfood in de wereld wordt verkocht in Noord-Amerika en Noord-Europa. De 430 miljoen huisdieren in die delen van de wereld eten samen per jaar voor rond 35 miljard euro aan voer op. En de markt is nog niet verzadigd, volgens de professor in Wageningen, want de huisdiervoedingsindustrie groeit nog elk jaar met ongeveer 3 procent. 

Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/825269/89/Huis...ke_kwalen.html

----------


## Nora

Op tv zag ik inderdaad iemand die haar hond veel te veel te eten gaf. Die hond zag er dik uit! De buik sleepte ze mee over de grond. Echt zielig. Het baasje vond het zielig om het dier niet te verwennen. Terwijl de dierenarts zei dat het mishandeling is van het dier. Een hond heeft er veel last van en kan bijna niet meer bewegen door de dikte en kortademigheid.

----------


## Agnes574

Och arme...dat hondje!!!
Dat is idd gewoonweg mishandeling...je kunt je hond of kat nog zo graag zien,je bent en blijft wél verantwoordelijk voor zijn welzijn en gezondheid!
Mijn 4 hondjes krijgen voeding die ontwikkeld is voor hun behoeften;anti-tandsteen,goede spijsvertering,gezonde vacht etc,gewoon droge brokken...van eukanuba:niet goedkoop(60€ voor zak van 15kg=voldoende voor 2,5 à 3 maanden)vergeleken met goedkopere merken...maar:ik wil toch ook lekker en gezond eten op mijn bord>dus voor de woefkes ook het beste!
Mijn motto is:een hond neem je niet voor even,die hoort bij je en rekent op jou voor heel zijn leven.
Ze krijgen wel elke dag eens iets lekkers,maar dat beperkt zich tot een paar hondenkoekjes en een 'proevertje' van ons bord,als we klaar zijn met eten...dat kan een boontje of worteltje zijn of een klein stukje vlees...en daar zijn ze dolblij mee!
Ze hebben ook genoeg speelgoed en kluifgenot,dus ze komen niets tekort!
Het belangrijkste is echter gewoon de (voldoende)aandacht en beweging die je ze geeft,meer heeft een hond echt niet nodig...en daar is hij véél gelukkiger mee dan met volgepropt te worden!
Ze geven mij ook enorm veel vriendschap en liefde(ik zit ver altijd thuis door die CVS)en ik beschouw ze dan ook meer als mijn 'kindjes' dan als honden...maar ik ga er niet té ver in...hoe beter hun gezondheid,hoe langer ze leven en dus langer bij me zijn!!

Grtjs Agnes

PS:honden krijgen deze tijd niet alleen menselijke kwalen..ze nemen ook menselijke dingen over;
Als mijn vriend na de vroege een uurtje slaapt in de zetel,liggen ze er allemaal bij en doen ze hun best om nog harder te snurken als mijn vriend...prachtig om te zien en hilarisch ook...als ik het eens niet vergeet te filmen laat ik jullie zéker meelachen!!

----------

